
Why the Netherlands Is the New Silicon Valley: Eindhoven - sjcsjc
http://ab-mediacommunication.com/2018/02/01/why-the-netherlands-is-the-new-silicon-valley-eindhoven/
======
sjcsjc
I knew nothing about Eindhoven until my daughter went there recently because
she's considering going to the Design Academy there.

She told me an inspiring story about Louis Kalff, the designer behind the
success of Philips.

"He had written a letter to Anton Philips, President of Philips, to tell him
what he thought of the company’s advertising and how it could be improved.
Just a few days later he was called into the head office to be offered a job."

[http://applications.nam.lighting.philips.com/blog/index.php/...](http://applications.nam.lighting.philips.com/blog/index.php/2015/11/10/philips-
celebrates-90-years-of-design-in-2015/)

